# Diamond Auto Paint and Collision



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

Does your vehicle need a paint job, or have you had an accident?? I am offering a discount to forum members of 10% off the price of our paint jobs, which start at 240.00 for enamel. We also offer acrlyic emanel, urethane, and base coat/clear coat. Body work and extra prep are additional charges! These paint jobs carry 3, 4, and 5, year warranties. We are located on Palafox, north of Farfield drive. phone # 850-433-8278 Ask for Andy


----------

